# Sketchup Help! How do I print actual size?



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

The problem i have is I purchased an economy box of Euro Hinges, and it only came with one layout template. I have recreated the template in Sketchup… How do I print it at full scale to ensure I get exactly what I need for my hinge template?

I have tried printing a few ways, but it always seems to come out smaller than the actual template.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome DaveR… your help is always appreciated.


----------

